# 1983 Factory Recall



## 82with32k (Oct 24, 2007)

i have a 82 jetta with 32000kms on it it has been having some major electrical problems as of late. i did some research online to find out that their wasa recall placed out in 1983 that fixes the exact problem im having. what should i do ive tried the dealership and customer care they cant help me "its to old" they say. does anyone have any information on this fuel delivery problem where the fuel pump cuts of. its the wiring in the fuse bax it overheates then shorts out!


----------



## alpinweiss (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: 1983 Factory Recall (82with32k)*

Wow, that is an old recall.
If I remember right, the printed circuit would get hot inside the fuse box (relay board) on the early Mk1 Rabbits (also called Golf and Caribe) and Jettas. This was the circuit that went to the fuel pump relay. I thought they had this problem solved by about 1981 or 1982 with an updated fuse box, but maybe that was only for US models. Caribe (Mexican model) never got the updated box, since they were mostly carbureted and not injected. Canadian models? I'm not sure.
We replaced the fuse boxes on many of those cars, prior to the recall. The recall bypassed the fuse box and mounted the fuel pump relay on a separate plug above it, which snapped to the top of the fuse box. It plugged into the old fuel pump relay position, but got power from the wire at the back of the relay panel, which was usually burned.
I doubt the recall kit is available any longer, so you may have to try to get a new fuse box (relay board). You will also need to replace the burned square plug behind the fuse box (probably white in color).









_Modified by alpinweiss at 5:29 AM 11-28-2007_


_Modified by alpinweiss at 5:31 AM 11-28-2007_


----------



## 82with32k (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: 1983 Factory Recall (alpinweiss)*

wow thanks a bunch!!


----------

